

Norway mass-shooting trial reopens debate on violent video games - Suraj-Sun
http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/19/tech/gaming-gadgets/games-violence-norway-react/index.html

======
paulhauggis
The games were only used as a tool. You can use anything as a tool for evil.

